# Titanic 2



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 15, 2010)

Has any heard about this movie?
Personally I don't think it will do very good.
[video=youtube;OBjC8yOJkkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBjC8yOJkkk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Lobar (Aug 15, 2010)

How can there be a Titanic 2 if the Titanic sank already?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> How can there be a Titanic 2 if the Titanic sank already?


 
This movie takes place in 2012 on a ship called the Titanic 2


----------



## Alstor (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a ship that's based on a sunken ship. HOW CAN IT SINK?

Also, this movie looks good only on Syfy's standards.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

It's not technically a sequel, despite the title. It's what's come to be referred to as a "mockbuster" (a polite way of calling something direct-to-DVD, sub-par ripoff trash), and Asylum specializes in them. Also, you're no doubt wondering already how the hell they would allow the Titanic to strike an iceberg *again*. It's caused by, what else, global warming causing a tsunami which causes a huge chunk of glacial ice to strike the hull. So basically it's a low budget re-imagining of Titanic as a disaster film. But hey, it can't be any worse than this lil' gem:

[yt]x1Py4ADHFRU[/yt]

I would not believe it myself if I hadn't seen a VHS copy of it at a convenience store. But the box art made it look better than it actually was, and that's saying something.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

That looks...HORRIBLE! D:   Is this something that's coming out in theaters or is it going straight tv? I need to google this.

edit: It's going straight to DVD according to wiki. *sighs of relief*  In that case, it'll be an interesting watch. Just not worth 8.50 to see it in theaters. 

On another note, it's hard to believe that it was so close to 100 years ago that a ship like that was built. Pretty neat when you think about it :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 15, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> That looks...HORRIBLE! D:   Is this something that's coming out in theaters or is it going straight tv? I need to google this.
> 
> edit: It's going straight to DVD according to wiki. *sighs of relief*  In that case, it'll be an interesting watch. Just not worth 8.50 to see it in theaters.
> 
> On another note, it's hard to believe that it was so close to 100 years ago that a ship like that was built. Pretty neat when you think about it :3



Aug 24th what wiki says.
No theatrical release, just straight to DVD, from what I seen.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am disappointing, when I read the title I though they might be doing one of the Titanic sister ships that sank. This looks bad and the director should feel bad for making this.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I am disappointing, when I read the title I though they might be doing one of the Titanic sister ships that sank. This looks bad and the director should feel bad for making this.


 
The sad part is that, generally, these movies make enough money to justify making more movies like it and to keep actors and studios afloat. They don't make loads, but they are cheap enough to make and distribute that just DVD sales from those people who are stupid enough to believe these are going to be as good as whatever they're ripping off and those who are morbidly curious/looking for a laugh turns a profit.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> This movie takes place in 2012 on a ship called the Titanic 2


 
What suicidal ship's captain would christen his vessel the Titanic II? D:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What suicidal ship's captain would christen his vessel the Titanic II? D:


 
One in a straight-to-DVD mockbuster. And one whose ship is taking its maiden voyage in 2012.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 15, 2010)

I want the poster, would look hilarious on my wall


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> This movie takes place in *2012* on a ship called *the Titanic 2*


  This is going to be either painfully or hilariously bad.


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2010)

They're just going to troll the fuck out of everyone who buys/rents it by telling the tale of a couple in love on a ship voyage in which nothing goes wrong. It will be a romantic comedy. That stuff in the trailer is just to trick you.



kyle19 said:


> I am disappointing


 
we know >:c


----------



## Taralack (Aug 16, 2010)

Is it bad that I read that as Tit-anic?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Is it bad that I read that as Tit-anic?


 
No it just means you can't read worth a damn :3


----------



## Pine (Aug 16, 2010)

*facepalm

I don't think movie makers are even trying anymore...


----------



## Querk (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought this was going to be a parody when I first started watching the trailer. I was laughing at how dumb it was. Then it was like "no wer ttly srs guise :C" and I just wanted it to ironically die in a fire.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 16, 2010)

When I first saw the title of this thread I thought it was a joke... then when I saw the preview I was like "nah, can't be serious" and then when the preview ended I was like "OMG, they are serious". 

I am actually a little insulted that the movie even exists, its an insult to the memories of the victims of the Titanic disaster and its shameful to use a real event as a vehicle to try and sell a lame looking movie. 

I'll get off my soap box now


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Titanic 2: 'Glub Glub'


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 31, 2010)

I might watch this just for the hell of it.



Pineapple92 said:


> *facepalm
> 
> I don't think movie makers are even trying anymore...



That's what happens when movies are made by The Asylum.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2010)

Fuck David Michael Latt. Fuck him to the deepest part of hell. Fuck that guy. >:[


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2010)

I bet they are already in the making for World trade center 2


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

A: The 1st movie completely bored me to death I'm not seeing this one
B: Another retarded idea to name the ship the Titanic 2 if the 1st sank (You never do that) and if so why the hell would you give it the same god damned course that already killed hundreds on the 1st.  It just doesn't make sense





> It's not technically a sequel, despite the title. It's what's come to be referred to as a "mockbuster" (a polite way of calling something direct-to-DVD, sub-par ripoff trash), and Asylum specializes in them. Also, you're no doubt wondering already how the hell they would allow the Titanic to strike an iceberg again. It's caused by, what else, global warming causing a tsunami which causes a huge chunk of glacial ice to strike the hull. So basically it's a low budget re-imagining of Titanic as a disaster film. But hey, it can't be any worse than this lil' gem:
> [video=youtube;x1Py4ADHFRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1Py4ADHFRU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> I would not believe it myself if I hadn't seen a VHS copy of it at a convenience store. But the box art made it look better than it actually was, and that's saying something.


I liked watching this so much I added it to my favorites on Youtube. Excellently funny


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 2, 2010)

Tie-Tanic 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRtnSd8Ty4c


----------

